# Stick insects as monkey food



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

After seeing the marmosets being fed stick insects on the Monkey World tv programme, I PM'd a friend of mine on here, who has a shop in Blackpool selling all manner of insects, as pets mainly. I asked him about breeding stick insects for food for my marmosets, as it would save me quite a bit of money. I asked him how much the Indian stick insects were (as the ones on the tv programme looked like Indian stick insects to me) & how they bred, etc. He told me that as Indian stick insects are privet eaters, he wouldn't advise feeding them to things due to the toxicity of the privet. He suggested going foe a species of stick insect that ate bramble instead, & these species got bigger than Indians too. 

Have any of you other primare keepers used stick insects as a food source for your monkeys, & if so, what species of stick insect did you use?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Colin, Indian stickies will also eat other food sources otherth an privet, including Brambles!! So they would not be a problem. Privet is often thought of as the main food source due to it being evergreen & thus available all year round, unlike bramble.

Here is an extract from a wesbite I found



> *Feeding*
> Bramble (blackberry) is generally considered an appropriate diet for many stick insects. Other options include raspberry, privet, hawthorn, oak, rose, and ivy


 
I know my friends kids keep them & get them to breed using mainly bramble for their diet.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

When we had indian stick insects they were fed on bramble and ivy. Bramble was favoured of course but needs more spraying as it likes to crisp up, especially when kept in a house with heating. If you were to take several hundred eggs and once hatched and big enough kept them in a flexarium you could raise them all on bramble, then just take several out whenever you wish to.

They've not very active and honestly don't seem to want or need much space. We had many generations and they were all rather content with a small space so you keeping a batch wouldn't take up too much room, time, or effort. Sorry I can't help about the monkey side of things, but hope this helps anyway!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

When we kept black beauty sticks they ate bramble and privet. People usually sell the eggs dirt cheap during breeding season so keep your eye out. Also the forum bug nation is good to get bargains from


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Colin,
theres also a giant cockroach....

The male and female start the colony and they dont climb....

We feed to geckos(before i gave them up) and let others grow on for the monkeys...

They just go in a ter-box with couple of egg cartons..
Wood litter in bottom and put pieces of fruit in..

Once the colony builds up there are thousands...

Also you can supliment the fruit(calci etc on it)

They all just keep breading and breading as they are live bearers....

So they can be given at various sizes...

Cost efficient and loved by all...

The thing with the stick insects and all others..

Even mealies need fed in moderation as they are full of potaciam...


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I have fed eurycantha calcarata (New Guinea giant spiny stick insects) babies to marmosets before. It's very entertaining, as the bigger nymphs fight back, so the marmosets had to work out to bite the back legs off first and not the head, cos the headless ones still fought back!!! A bit gross really!

The sticks feed on bramble and beech, so no toxicity issues. These days, any babies get fed to the skunks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

The main problem I would have would be finding food for the stick insects that wasn't privet. There is no bramble or beech near me, but plenty of privet, & a friend has a big ivy on her garden fence.

Peter, I didn't think of cockroaches, but might look into them instead.

Mmm, decisions decisions........


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've had experience of two species of stick insect, and I couldn't get any of them to eat privet...just brambles all the way. The residents of Hackney thought I was bonkers raiding their gardens for weeds


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*stickies as food*

cant see a problem with feeding bramble feeding species but eurycantha will take ivy readily which whilst the stickies can cope with it i could for see toxicity problems with then feeding ivy/privet feeders to anything


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

are you planning to just buy and feed or buy to breed to feed as the eggs take ages to hatch i cant see it being worth while


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> are you planning to just buy and feed or buy to breed to feed as the eggs take ages to hatch i cant see it being worth while


I was going to breed to feed, but the eggs take about 6 months to hatch don't they? The good thing about it is the amount of eggs you get.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I was going to breed to feed, but the eggs take about 6 months to hatch don't they? The good thing about it is the amount of eggs you get.


Apart from the cockroaches and wax worms Colin..

We buy ready to load and feed..

Tried a few over the years and found it sole distroying..

Locusts,mealies...

Got fed up and started to buy again..

Im lucky though as i get my at cost from my mates pet shop.

But if you crack it then you can teach us...

Or better still send some up to Bonnie Scotland...:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I was going to breed to feed, but the eggs take about 6 months to hatch don't they? The good thing about it is the amount of eggs you get.


 
realy depends on species i have a load of macleys eggs here due to hatch if you like i can send you some when they have hatched and grown on a little


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> realy depends on species i have a load of macleys eggs here due to hatch if you like i can send you some when they have hatched and grown on a little


Oh mate, that would be brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Apart from the cockroaches and wax worms Colin..
> 
> We buy ready to load and feed..
> 
> ...


Im not that interested in invertebrates generally, so have not kept them before. I used to just buy them but they are pretty expensive for what you get. Im certainly willing to try with the stick insects though. A friend suggested breeding the large stick insects but they woul dfreak me out a bit too much I think! :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> A friend suggested breeding the large stick insects but they woul dfreak me out a bit too much I think! :lol2:


 
I upset one of my adult male spinies once and he stuck his leg spur straight through my finger nail!!!! :gasp: The big ones can be a little scary!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Breeding indian sticks is easy. However since you a feedin them to something i would avoid feeding the phasmids ivy and privit due to the leves of toxins in both. I would only beed bramble. 

I know you say there is none near you but i would say there is. You never see it untill you want it. It is usually growing on the isde of paths, in hedges, woodland, gardens, between walls, everywhere. 

Jay


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Colin, if you have a garden you could always plant some cultivated blackberry bushes; food for you & the animals all in one go :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> Breeding indian sticks is easy. However since you a feedin them to something i would avoid feeding the phasmids ivy and privit due to the leves of toxins in both. I would only beed bramble.
> 
> I know you say there is none near you but i would say there is. You never see it untill you want it. It is usually growing on the isde of paths, in hedges, woodland, gardens, between walls, everywhere.
> 
> Jay


Actually, I think there is some Bramble, poking out of a friend's garden fence in the next street! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Colin, if you have a garden you could always plant some cultivated blackberry bushes; food for you & the animals all in one go :2thumb::no1:


Thats true Ken! I have a friend who works at a garden centre, I will ask him about blackberry bushes, what they have, how much etc. Thanks : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO you'll be better going for a group of Burrowing cockroach-(Blaptica Dubia). They are safe to have around the house coz they CAN'T climb out of any smooth sided tub/bin/tank/bowls'ect at any age, They don't fly and are esay to sex Male = wings/Female = no wings they also give birth to live young, Feeding to your monkeys just use a big metal parrot bowl or ceramic bowl'ect. And this roach species is easy to get and cheap people on here sell them and they are easy to feed dog/cat biscuits, Fish flake/pellets'etc and a bit of fresh fruit & veg.

Here's a bisic set up. not mine.
YouTube - My Blaptica dubia Roaches Setup!

Female giving birth.
YouTube - Blaptica dubia roach birth


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> IMO you'll be better going for a group of Burrowing cockroach-(Blaptica Dubia). They are safe to have around the house coz they CAN'T climb out of any smooth sided tub/bin/tank/bowls'ect at any age, They don't fly and are esay to sex Male = wings/Female = no wings they also give birth to live young, Feeding to your monkeys just use a big metal parrot bowl or ceramic bowl'ect. And this roach species is easy to get and cheap people on here sell them and they are easy to feed dog/cat biscuits, Fish flake/pellets'etc and a bit of fresh fruit & veg.
> 
> Here's a bisic set up. not mine.
> YouTube - My Blaptica dubia Roaches Setup!
> ...


Hey Gazz, thats cool! That guy in the video got all those babies after only a month! I think I will take a look for people on here selling Dubias. Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

gazz said:


> IMO you'll be better going for a group of Burrowing cockroach-(Blaptica Dubia). They are safe to have around the house coz they CAN'T climb out of any smooth sided tub/bin/tank/bowls'ect at any age, They don't fly and are esay to sex Male = wings/Female = no wings they also give birth to live young, Feeding to your monkeys just use a big metal parrot bowl or ceramic bowl'ect. And this roach species is easy to get and cheap people on here sell them and they are easy to feed dog/cat biscuits, Fish flake/pellets'etc and a bit of fresh fruit & veg.
> 
> Here's a bisic set up. not mine.
> YouTube - My Blaptica dubia Roaches Setup!
> ...


Colin thats the ones i use..

Didnt name them on post though..


----------

